# CUBASE: Switching Commands - Project and MixConsole Windows



## iMovieShout (May 18, 2020)

Hi everyone and hope you're staying safe and well,

I'm looking for a key command(s) or macro or some other method that will allow me to switch focus to specific windows within Cubase / Nuendo. For example, I normally have the Project window open together with 4 MixConsole windows, and ideally need a way to switch focus between these. Why? Because I have a Liine Lemur setup and want to be able to* automatically switch between MixConsole and Project windows* when I send a window specific command from my Lemur touchscreens.
If I send a MixConsole command whilst the Project window is in focus, then Cubase ignores the command, and vice-versa when I send a Project command and the MixConsole is in focus. The only way that I can change the focus from Project wo MixConsole (and vice-versa) is to use the mouse and click on the appropriate window, which is time consuming and breaks my workflow.
I'm sure others have this same problem.

Any thoughts and ideas would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## method1 (May 18, 2020)

Have you tried using workspaces & switching between those?


----------



## iMovieShout (May 18, 2020)

jpb007.uk said:


> Hi everyone and hope you're staying safe and well,
> 
> I'm looking for a key command(s) or macro or some other method that will allow me to switch focus to specific windows within Cubase / Nuendo. For example, I normally have the Project window open together with 4 MixConsole windows, and ideally need a way to switch focus between these. Why? Because I have a Liine Lemur setup and want to be able to* automatically switch between MixConsole and Project windows* when I send a window specific command from my Lemur touchscreens.
> If I send a MixConsole command whilst the Project window is in focus, then Cubase ignores the command, and vice-versa when I send a Project command and the MixConsole is in focus. The only way that I can change the focus from Project wo MixConsole (and vice-versa) is to use the mouse and click on the appropriate window, which is time consuming and breaks my workflow.
> ...




*>>> SOLVED <<<*
As I already have BOME, I decided to take a look at its various mouse related functions. AND as it happens, I have now found the solution, whereby I can use a MIDI CC on my Liine Lemur touchscreen to trigger BOME to move the mouse and click on a point anywhere on any of my 4 screens, and they don't have to have a CUbase window open - though for this purpose it works realy well with any MixConsole window and indeed any other Cubase or Nuendo window.

Thanks for your help and ideas


----------



## iMovieShout (May 18, 2020)

method1 said:


> Have you tried using workspaces & switching between those?


Thanks for your input and help.

However, before seeing your reply, I decided to take a look at BOME and its various mouse related functions. and as it happens, I have now found the solution, whereby I can use a MIDI CC on my Liine Lemur touchscreen to trigger BOME to move the mouse and click on a point anywhere on any of my 4 screens, and they don't have to have a CUbase window open - though for this purpose it works realy well with any MixConsole window and indeed any other Cubase or Nuendo window.
Very useful when wanting to navigate to a section or specific instrument on my Project Window which contains the template, but not wanting to grab the mouse and click on the appropriate window. All my navigation is done from Liine Lemur, so this extra step using BOME should now save quite a bit of time - indeed I can now also extend the use of BOME to do the same in a MixCOnsole window and use the navigation controls to locate and display appropriate channels.

Thanks for your help and ideas


----------



## 24dBFS (May 18, 2020)

Bome is my weapon of choice for all workflow tasks that needs moving mouse, selecting windows and inputting text into search fields etc.
The newest version finally also allows for multiple monitors so mouse can move everywhere and that was not possible before.


----------



## iMovieShout (May 18, 2020)

24dBFS said:


> Bome is my weapon of choice for all workflow tasks that needs moving mouse, selecting windows and inputting text into search fields etc.
> The newest version finally also allows for multiple monitors so mouse can move everywhere and that was not possible before.



Glad I'm not alone then.
Would you happen to know if it is possible to set up multiple mouse actions from a single trigger using BOME? Now trying to figure out how to open Vienna Ensemble Pro and to then select and open the last saved Project. I'm trying out AutoMouseClick (AMC) which can do this but there doesn't aear to be a way to easily execute the script without already having the AMC software open.


----------



## 24dBFS (May 18, 2020)

yes, you need to create multiple actions that are triggered by the same trigger (just copy the first one multiple times to speed the process up and then tweak the resulting actions) and use the delay settings for each action in order to create one big macro/chain of actions. (recorded with a potato):



View attachment TriggeringBome2.mp4


----------

